# Cost Control



## المفكرةالعربيه (28 يوليو 2009)

Dear firends,

would you share your experience in cost control, what methods do you use, and how is the process you use...

Regards


----------



## the poor to god (28 يوليو 2009)

*cost control*



المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> dear firends,
> 
> would you share your experience in cost control, what methods do you use, and how is the process you use...
> 
> Regards


 
المبدأ العام يعتمد على قدرة الشخص على تحليل البند اثناء التنفيذ ونوع التنفيذ هل هو تنفيذ ذاتى او مقاول باطن على سبيل المثال فى حالة تنفيذ بعمالة الشركة. بالمتر المسطح أعمال بلوك مفرغ 20*20*40 لكى اقوم بتحليل لابد ان اعرف كم يحتاج المتر المسطح من المونة (رمل + اسمنت + مياه ) ثم كلفة التشوين ثم معرفة انتاجية العامل من البلوك باليوم وتكلفة هذا العامل وبذلك احصل على تكلفة فعلية ويتم مقارنتها مع التكلفة المأخوذة بالتسعير اما وفر او خسارة اما فى حالة مقاول باطن تكون الامور اسهل لانى بعطى الماقول بسعر المتروبضيف عليه سعر المواد فقط ومقارنته بسعر الموجود بالتسعير وكل هذا بملف اكسيل كل حسب طريقته وجارى رفع ملف الاكسيل الخاص بى وطبعا فى مهندسين لا يدخلوا كثير بالتفاصيل و بيخدوا بيانات المصروفات من الحسابات ويشتغلوا عليها مباشرة وهى لا تكون واقعية ارجو ان يكون هذا الملف يوضح لك فكرة عامة عما تريدين


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (28 يوليو 2009)

Cost Controlling is actually started at the tender stage,because at the time we are doing the Cost Estimation for any project ,this will be the Budget references 
for the Cost Controlling System for this project
Firstly : there is a small conflection between Financial Cost Control & Engineering Cost Control,Cuz for the Financial dept. they just following the Direct Input & Output for the Money,but the Engineering Cost Control is tracing the work done compared with the actual cost
Secondly: u must have a Cost Coding system which is apllied for all the Company dept.(Store ,Finance,Construction,...)so u can easily trace and material or payment 
Thirdly :U must Have a standard for the material consumablaity for the different activities & Also the Productivity rates,& through this data u can tell exactly if any activity is Under ,Within,or Over Budget
this data must be always updated from the current projects so we can achieve the perfect analysis for the cost estimation & of course the cost controlling


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 يوليو 2009)

I agree that your baseline should be the budget, I thought you are using a system like mine, could you eleborate on tracking the cost for cost controls, of course you will need your budhet for vaiance analysis.
Did you have the manual for the system yor are using, if nothing is confidential
Are you using Baan or so!!
Regards


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 يوليو 2009)

Thanks Mr. Mohamed Said Badr for the attached file. keep it up

Regards


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (29 يوليو 2009)

I was using in house system, it was basicaly MS project with in house data base used to link all the different dept. of the Company ,but the best adv.of that system it was allowing me to use the Cost Coding during the tender stage, so at that stage 80% required data for the project is prepared(all the required materials,man powers, Subcontractor,...) the only thing which is not prepared the detailed Program of works


----------



## the poor to god (30 يوليو 2009)

Ther's no system based for all engineer the support is experiance and the abality on analysis and that use any program till your free hand. i have experiment in our copany with Indians staff tranning on timberline program withiut any experiance the resultant fatal mistaks.


----------



## mustafasas (31 يوليو 2009)

يا ريت يا جماعة طلب اخوي لينا كلنا نكتب بالعربي ما عدا اخونا المفكرة العربية عشان ظروف الكي بورد عنده مفيهاش عربي


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (2 أغسطس 2009)

Dear friends,

Using a system is an advanced step in controlling project cost, MS78 your Microsoft platfom for a system is a good and affordable option.
I agree with Mr. MS, that nothing replace experience, but you need to have information and data ready to take decisions, and that is what a system will do.
The cost topic is interesting, anyone have case studies to discuss..

Regards


----------



## the poor to god (2 أغسطس 2009)

*دعوة للنقاش*



المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> dear friends,
> 
> using a system is an advanced step in controlling project cost, ms78 your microsoft platfom for a system is a good and affordable option.
> I agree with mr. Ms, that nothing replace experience, but you need to have information and data ready to take decisions, and that is what a system will do.
> ...


 
انت تأمر مهندس مصطفى دعونا نكتب بلغة نفهمها كلنا عندما تتوفر الخبرة يمكنك ان تستخدم اى برنامج بسيط ولو حتى الاكسيل وكلنا شاهدنا ملفات اكثر من رائعة على الاكسيل للمهندس حسام الحو لكن مضمونها = كثير جدا وكما قلت نحن عندنا برنامج نستخدمه بشركتنا فى التسعير والمقارنات بين التكاليف فى المتابعة وهو برنامج مشهور جدا وخاصة بدبى وابو ظبى بالشركات الكبيرة وتم تدريب مهندسين هنود عليه وكانت النتائج لولا تنبهت الخبرة من بعض المديرين ان تؤدى الى كارثة اثناء التسعير احيانا كانت تضيع مناقصات بسببها طبعا لما تتوفر الخبرة مع برنامج منظم بتعطى القدرة على الابداع اكثر واسرع 
وبالنسبة شوف اخ المفكرة العربية شوف مثال انت بيدور برأسك اطرحه ونقوم بعمل التحليل المناسب له ومناقشته سويا


----------



## mustafasas (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لاستجابتك مهندس محمد سعيد بدر و يا ريت انت و اخونا المفكرة العربية تكملوا الحوار ده و يتم طرح مثال للتحليل


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (2 أغسطس 2009)

MS,

you give duration weight and then you adjust based on activity importance, does this has to do with critical activities only? as I can't see giving more weight for a normal activity just because it takes more time and probably the least resourses.

What do you think

Salam


----------



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

any quation in weight do that in it pages to many asked and answer to all useful.
thx


----------



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

اى سؤال فى غير محل الصفحة يشتت الفائدة ولا يستفاد المهتمون بالموضوع ارجو طرح اى سؤال عن الوزن فى صفحته وهنا نتكلم عن التكاليف فقط


----------

